# 1890 Hosters Col. O BIMAL?



## jskirk (Aug 4, 2010)

I found this today, I really like the red amber color, there is also some big bubbles and alot of whittling on this bottle. I think this is a Hoster bottle from around 1890, Would this be a common bottle, what would one like this be worth.  Thanks for any info.....Jay


----------



## jskirk (Aug 4, 2010)

pic


----------



## jskirk (Aug 4, 2010)

pic


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 5, 2010)

To answer your question on the other post...this is bimal


----------



## jskirk (Aug 5, 2010)

Thankyou.....is this bottle anygood?


----------



## old.s.bottles (Aug 5, 2010)

Not a super common one I don't think. I don't know what its worth tho. My guess is 15-20 dollars...anyone else know?


----------



## DiggerBryan (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah, the Hoster from Columbus. I live in Ohio and dig these quite often. It must have been a rather large brewery.  I see them at shows for sale anywhere from $5.00 to $10.


----------

